# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 35 ... | zista |

## saj8jad

*خب اول یه نیمچه مقدمه ای برم  خب سلام عرض میکنم خدمت دوستان امیدوارم حالتون شدیدا خوب باشه* 
*
مطابق معمول هر بار یکی از اعضا رو کاملا یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم * 


*و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده زیر لطف میکنید جواب میدید! 

**،،، نفر سی و پنجم ،،،*




* zista*



*
دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید ،،،  

در ضمن هر کسی هم خواست سوالی چیزی اضافه کنه میتونه اضافه کنه ،،، 


**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18. ی نصیحت :


مرسی از کسایی که کمتر از 2 مین  وقت میذارن  ، باور کنید بیشتر از 2 مین نمیشه 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## hamid_MhD

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشکی بهش میاد

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟چیزی ندیدم ازش

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟اینو ار خودش بپرسید

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نععع

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟منو

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟اینکه کسی بهش توهین نکنه

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟5تا

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟با پسرا فک کنم

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) من با شیو نات نمیتونم بگم

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟هر دو

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟معلم زیستمون

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اصلاااا حقه منه این درجه

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟بهش میاد

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :بوس

17. ی ارزو واسش :به مرادش برسه

18. ی نصیحت :همیشه بهترین خودت باش
*

----------


## LI20

_


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟میدونم پزشکه

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟یه بار داشت تو تاپیک مشاعره با خودش مشاعره میکرد

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟اووه نصف انجمن باهاش دوسته

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟بعضی وقتا

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ اقا ارمیا

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ ایت که به یکیتوهین بشه

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟21 نفر

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ هردو

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مهربان

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک میترسه

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ داداشم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره بیشترم حقشه

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟از بی وفاییش.. از اروم بودنش

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :پایینه

17. ی ارزو واسش : به ارزوش برسه جراحی مغز واعصاب میخواد

18. ی نصیحت : مهربونیتو خرج هرکسی نکن


[/QUOTE]
 اینم کادوش وقتی اومد سوئیچو میدم بهش فعلا که مخفیه_

----------


## _LuNa_

تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشک

[/SIZE][/COLOR][B]2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟والا ندیدم.

[B]3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟صدرصد(ایشون خیلی متواضع هستن)

[B]4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟هرگز!

[B]5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟نمیدونم

[B]6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟درس زیست شناسی :Yahoo (112): 

[B]7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟تصورمیکنم تعدادزیادی.

[B]8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
ایشون باهمه با صمیمیت توام با احترام برخوردمیکنن.
[B]9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
آقای دکتر مهربون ومتواضع
[B]10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 :Yahoo (56): 
[B]11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ :Yahoo (83): 

[B]12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (1): 

[B]13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نمیدونم چی بگم!تصورمیکنم درجه ی بالاتری حقشونه.
[B]14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ویژگی بد که بنده ازایشون سراغ ندارم.
ویژگی خوب:خیلی خوب وباحوصله به سوالاتم پاسخ دادن(مشاورحرفه ای)

[B]15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟نظرایشون محترمه.

[B]16. یه هدیه بهش بده  :Y (466): 

[B]17. ی ارزو واسش :
همیشه درپناه خدا موفق باشین وسلامت. :Y (518): 
[B][SIZE=2]18. ی نصیحت :ایشون باید خواهرکوچکترشون رو نصیحت کنن....‌ :Yahoo (9):

----------


## saj8jad

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟*
*پزشک**
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟*
*حضور ذهن ندارم ، در کل پسر بسیار گلیه*  :Yahoo (45): * بهش نمیاد اهل ضایع بازی باشه* 
*
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟*
*آره تا حدودی* *
**
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟*
*نه انصافا رو اعصاب نیست  ، حقیقتا رو اعصاب من که نبوده* *
**
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
**نمیدونم والا ، از خودش بپرسین!*  :Yahoo (94): 
*
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟*
*زیاد دقت نکردم ، اما به نظرم حساسیتش روی عقایدشه* *
**
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*
*حدس میزنم 21 یا 22 نفر* *
**
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
**دقت نکردم ، اما به نظر میرسه تعادل رو حفظ میکنه* 
*
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**حضور ذهن ندارم الان*  :Yahoo (114): * ، دو تا آمپول همزمان زدم رو هوام الان ، چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه انصافا*  :Yahoo (85): 
*

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟*
*سوال بسیار مزخرفیه انصافا*  :Yahoo (4): * ، دفعه دیگه یادم باشه حتما حذفش میکنم* 
*اما به نظرم سوکس! ازش میرسته* *
**
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*
*نمیدونم*  :Yahoo (78): *
**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (45): 
*
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*
*آره 100 %* *
**
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟*
*پسر بامرام و با معرفتی و شوخ طبعی هستش  
راستیتش ویژگی بدی ازش ندیدم ، به محض اینکه دیدم مطمئنا اطلاع رسانی میکنم*  :Yahoo (114): 
*
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟*
*نظر خاصی ندارم ، خوبه* *
**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یه قرآن متبرک و یه شاخه گل زیبا مثل خودش*  :Yahoo (45): 
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :
**قبل از هر چیزی آرزو میکنم همیشه سلامت و تندرست باشی و به همه آرزوهای به حقی که داری برسی 
در آخر هم آرزو میکنم در دنیا و آخر عاقبت بخیر بشی* 
*
18. ی نصیحت :
**چیز خاصی به ذهنم نمیرسه*

----------


## Healer

1*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکی** 
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ گمون نکنم

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نه زیاد 

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ نمیدونم* :Yahoo (35): *

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ از توهین کردن بدش میاد حالا چه به خودش چه به دیگران

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ ۸ نفر

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ بیشتر پسرا

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)؟ داداش* :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (83): 
* 
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هیچکدوم 

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ شخصیت محمد نصر تو رمان « برای من بخون برای من بمون»

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (398): *

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره تو چند روز خیلی براش زحمت کشید با پست گذاشتن مداوم

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ مهربون بودنش خوبه و زیاد از حد مهربون بودنش بد*  :Yahoo (50): *

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ خوبه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده ؟  Loading....*
*
*
*17. ی ارزو واسش : به آرزوش یعنی تخصص مغز و اعصاب برسه*
* 
18. ی نصیحت : خودت باش و نگران کم بودنت نباش/ اونیکه کم باشی ولت کنه/ اگه زیاد باشی حیف و میلت میکنه*

----------


## negar~

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  
آقای دکتره دیگه

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نکرده

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
بامن دوسته بسه دیگه بله بوده

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نع

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
واقعا نمیدونم ولی یکم به گمانم آقا ارمیا

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
کلا آدم حساسیه  شغلش(یادش بخیر)

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
16_17 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
هردو بیشتر پسرا

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
قورمه سبزی

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
ایشون

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
آدمای مهربون  دکترای مهربون

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
راهنما باشه بهتره

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
زیادی حساسه
ته ته مهربونی

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
ایشالا اومدم تهران یه بار قورمه سبزی میپزم براش البته با اجازه منزلشون

17. ی ارزو واسش :
سلامتی

18. ی نصیحت :
من غلط بکنم

*

----------


## Egotist

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ معلم زمین 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ یکی بود تو تایپیکا چرت و پرت میگفت . نمیدونم این بود یا یکی دیگه . ولی اسمش شبیه این بود . اصلا شاید خودش بود ، شایدم نه : |  اسمش میبینم یاد اون میوفتم . کلاه به خاطر تشابه اسمیشون اگر اون نباشه هم ازش خوشم نمیاد .خیلی بی شعوری: ))

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ نه 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ خیلی

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ مسخره ترین سوال این شوک همینه : دی . مسخره تر از مسخره بودن این سوالم سعی بر تکرارش تو شوک های بعدیه 
. یکم خلاقیت: دی

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ رو بیشعوریش

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ -0-


9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) بیچول: دی

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ عباس جدیدی 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :troll (25):

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه باید بن آیپی شه: دی

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ نمیدونم :/ ازش بدم میاد . خیلی بی شعوره

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ بیخود . مسخره

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  :Y (689): 








> 




ایشون هم شوک میخاد ! در اسرع وقت براشون بزارین : دی

----------


## laleh74

حوصله تایپ ندارم 

فقط 1ایده دارم..

تو مسابقات رمان نویسی شرکت کنی..خیال پردازیت عالیه :Yahoo (79):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Parlooo





1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ معلم زمین 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ یکی بود تو تایپیکا چرت و پرت میگفت . نمیدونم این بود یا یکی دیگه . ولی اسمش شبیه این بود . اصلا شاید خودش بود ، شایدم نه : |  اسمش میبینم یاد اون میوفتم . کلاه به خاطر تشابه اسمیشون اگر اون نباشه هم ازش خوشم نمیاد .خیلی بی شعوری: ))

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ نه 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ خیلی

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ مسخره ترین سوال این شوک همینه : دی . مسخره تر از مسخره بودن این سوالم سعی بر تکرارش تو شوک های بعدیه 
. یکم خلاقیت: دی

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ رو بیشعوریش

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ -0-


9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) بیچول: دی

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ عباس جدیدی 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :troll (25):

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه باید بن آیپی شه: دی

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ نمیدونم :/ ازش بدم میاد . خیلی بی شعوره

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ بیخود . مسخره

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 









ایشون هم شوک میخاد ! در اسرع وقت براشون بزارین : دی




تاپیک تحریم کالباس بود ا تاپیک تحریم تلگرام 
منم با سجاد دقیقا موافقم در بعضی موارد بدتر هم هست حتی 
قوه تخیلی بالا داره و قطعا از نویسندگان بزرگ ایرانه
و در آخر انسانم آرزوس*

----------


## EdisS

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مشاور

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ترین نیس اما واس بالا بردن پستاش ،پست زیاد میذاشت..توشون اسپم هم بود بعضی اوقات

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
بعله..

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
اینکه تو هر پستش"" و "" رو میذاشت یکم اره..

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
معلومه دیگه ارمیارو

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
رو درس نخوندنای ارمیا 

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
5-6نفر

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
دخترا

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
....

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
خیلی از کاراش شبیه دختراس..
این از سوسک..

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
هیشکی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نمیدونم

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
مهربون بودنش خوبه..
از زیادی احساساتی بودنش خوشم نمیاد

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :
ب اونی ک میخواد برسه..


18. ی نصیحت :
ـــــــــ


*

----------


## reza__sh

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ 
دکی
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
اری
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نه

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
اقا ارمیا
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* :Yahoo (35): *

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟پسرا

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوسک
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
زیستا
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نع زیادشه حق منو خورده

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Yahoo (11): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :
**قبل از هر چیزی آرزو میکنم همیشه سلامت و تندرست باشی و به همه آرزوهای به حقی که داری برسی 
در آخر هم آرزو میکنم در دنیا و آخر عاقبت بخیر بشی 
*#کپی از سجاد :Yahoo (4): 
*18. ی نصیحت :


*

----------


## DR.MAM

*1)خب این که دیگه معلومه،پزشک

2)حقیقتا نمیدونم والا...فک نکنم کار ضایعی انجام داده باشه

3)آره اون که صد در صد

4)خخخ...نه بابا...پسر به این گلی

5)معلومه خب،ارمیا

6)حساسیتش رو اینه که یه نفر بخواد بهش توهین کنه

7)حدود 20 نفر...چون اخلاق خوبی داره و مهربونه

8)فرقی نمیکنه...با همه خوبه و جوره

9)بمب انگیزه و انرژی

10)خخخ...سوسک میترسه و فرار میکنه

11)دکتر سمیعی

12)

13)آره حقشه چون واقعا فعاله ولی نمیدونم چرا الان چندین روزه که نیست و رفته...خیلی دلم براش تنگ شده

14)والا ویژگی بد نداره بخدا...همشون خوبن

15)خوبه...طوریش نیست

16)...یه بوس...خخخ

17)آرزو میکنم که زندگیش همیشه سراسر از شادی و خوشحالی باشه و هر هدفی که داره،بهش برسه

18)ایشون سرور ما هست بابا...ایشون باید مارو نصیحت کنه





ببخشید دوستان،من با گوشی اومدم،نتونستم سوالارو هم کپی پیست کنم...فقط بر اساس همون شماره سوال جواب دادم*

----------


## zista

_عاغاup!
عاغا سلام!خوبین خوشین?رو به رشدین?
ممنون حسابی شوکه ام کردین!برق منو درست و حسابی گرفت!عوا خو 220ولت برق داشت خو!_

----------


## Hellish

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

دبیـر زیـست ! دلـیلی هـم براش نـدارم! تصـوره دگـ  :Yahoo (4): 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

بچـه خوبـیه! ضـایِع نیست(الان ذوق کردهـ ها  :Yahoo (4): )


3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

ایـشالله که بـودهـ *!* مـنو قـاطی سیـاست نکـنید plz*
*4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟*

*اگـه بود هـرگـز وقـت نمـیذاشتــم برا پُر کردن شوکِش  :Yahoo (4): 

نتیـجه اخلاقی:سیگـار نکشید*
*5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
*
*فقـط خُداس کـه از دِل این پـسرا خـبر دارهـ  :Yahoo (4): 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

اینجـوری که بوش میـاد بی احـترامی 



7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

در هـر ثـانیه 20 نـفر رو دَفع میکـنه  :Yahoo (4): 

خُدای جـذابیـتِ  :Yahoo (4): 
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

عجـب سـوالای مـنشوری میپـرسیـن  :Yahoo (4): 

میـترسم حـرفمو بزنم بعـدش فیـلتر شم  :Yahoo (4): 
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

ایـن رعایـت شئونـات دسـت مـا رو بـسته اصن  :Yahoo (4): 

مـن بلد نیـستم با شـئونات لقـب بدم!

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

چـرا من از ایـن سوال اـنقد بـدم میاد؟ :Yahoo (4): 

پـسری که از سـوسک بتـرسه پـسر نیـس! :Yahoo (4): 
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

عمـوی بابام خُدا بیـامرز 

خـدا رفتـگان شمـا رو هم بیـامرزه :/ 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (487): 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

درسـته درجـش حـقشه ولـی طـلا مالِ نقـی بود  :Yahoo (4): تو مشتش بود!

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

بـرخـورد زیـادی نـداشتم کـه بتـونم در ایـن مورد نـظر آنچنانی بدم!

ویـژگی خوبـ: شخـصیت مـثبتی دارهـ..

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

هـر چـی باشـه از مـالِ مـا بهـتره :/
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



شنـاختی از سلـیقت نـداشتم 

پـولـشو دادم خـودِت هـر چی دوس داریـ بخر  :Yahoo (4): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :

همـیـنجوری پـله های تـرقی رو طِی بکـشی بری بـالاتر  :Yahoo (4): 
18. ی نصیحت :

بهـم یاد نـدادن بـزرگ تر از خـودمو نصـیحت کنم

----------

